# Bin Laden is dead!



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

On the news now... prez coming to speak soon.

YES


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

You beat me to it J, green to you.

HooooRayyyyy


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Link?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

TXXpress said:


> Link?


http://www.foxnews.com/


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Great news.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

good


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Jason Bourne


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

good stuff great news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so, do we take off work tomorrow and hit the streets screaming in joy by the thousands with signs saying "bye bye OBL"  similar to how those mideast countries do when something bad happens to USA ?? LMAO one down, many more to go is the way I look at it..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice, now lower the gas prices back down to .99


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

May he rest in Hell.

God Bless America.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Great news times were's my 50 million dollar reward.


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Hopefully his number 2 guy is next.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

And guess who's going to get credit for it?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Man they are gonna be rioting all over the middle east like we never seen.The gas prices will go up not down.


----------



## Gone fishing (Jun 17, 2006)

Finally....after so many years of the government asking.......Chuck Norris said, "ok I will go get him."

Thank you chuck!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Good, next in line!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

teamgafftop1 said:


> And guess who's going to get credit for it?


Boshna


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

LIES I TELL YA... THIS IS OBAMA'S WAY OF KEEPING THE HEAT OFF HIS BUT FOR KILLIN GADAFII'S KIDS..


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

IF it is true, I'm glad it was an American bomb that wiped this useless piece of meat off the face of this planet.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> May he rest in Hell.
> 
> God Bless America.


X2!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

There will be no pics and no proof, it will be a dna analisis of the remains or he died from liver failure. Bogus bull spat out by a marxist piece of trash that is coverin his but.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

OBL taking a dirt nap in bits and pieces is great news!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How did they get his DNA the first time to confirm its him


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

May all the people that have been killed by this monster RIP now.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Hell yeah, that means American service men went to harms way to kill him and get his body.

Today is a great day in the history of the U.S.

It shows the world that our resolve does not waiver.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> How did they get his DNA the first time to confirm its him


his family members.


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

i don't care how he died, he is dead. America should have a party tomorrow.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

He died about a week ago via likely US drone attack and they were waiting on DNA to confirm which it has.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Already 36 minutes late for a very important press release, obama at his best.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> Already 36 minutes late for a very important press release, obama at his best.


He is mourning his cousins death lol


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Boshna


Ha! What ever happened to that dude?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

BMTAngler said:


> He is mourning his cousins death lol


That is classic. green to you.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

The DNA sample came from his sister who recently passed away in a Boston hospital.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

just went outside and emptied my AK47 in the air. Now going to bed don't care to listen to his brother talk about it. Great news


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I do like what they got planned for his body


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Dog and pony show friends.. He is probably sleepin in the lincoln room..
I call bull...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

mansion in paskistan who da thunk?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mudcatz71 said:


> just went outside and emptied my AK47 in the air. Now going to bed don't care to listen to his brother talk about it. Great news


LMAO! I may do the same, did you see my computer room thread


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

its about time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Oblama is late cause he's waiting on the teleprompter!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

mudcatz71 said:


> just went outside and emptied my AK47 in the air. Now going to bed don't care to listen to his brother talk about it. Great news


Thats good stuff right there! :rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Ha! What ever happened to that dude?


Hes still being debriefed


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd like to see a pig skin coffin carried by his future virgins.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The most awesome news!
Good deal!


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

I heard he made the mistake of trying to steal Hotrods computer.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> LMAO! I may do the same, did you see my computer room thread


Can I come over and play with those guns, Ill pay lol


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Sweet 

Lord be with our troops on the ground.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Donald Trump is demanding to see the Death Certificate.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'd like the body to be here in the USA.. and Obama gets up and holds Usama's severed head up to the camera... then says "let this be an example, we will not sleep until all of you extremist are dead"


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

REELING 65 said:


> The most awesome news!
> Good deal!


X2 :flag:


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

ha, just said that there had been meeting about this from this morning, so he's been dead since this morning and they are just now breaking the news! 

great news that he is dead


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like it happened in a ground assault last week, 

If true my hats go off to Special Operations, the Seals, Delta's, etc who ever might have been involved in the op, awesome f'ing job.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> *so, do we take off work tomorrow and hit the streets screaming in joy by the thousands with signs saying "bye bye OBL" * similar to how those mideast countries do when something bad happens to USA ?? LMAO one down, many more to go is the way I look at it..


Nah! We'll all be singin' this:






:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

America. F yeah!


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Hell Yes*

A big THANK YOU to the GREATEST MILITARY in the world


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

This is a great day! Now, everybody better start watching their *****. All the embedded terrorist groups around the world will be jumping into action. All US interests should be on high alert.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup, great job for our servicemen! The last few days will be historic events for us.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I'd like the body to be here in the USA.. and Obama gets up and holds Usama's severed head up to the camera... then says "let this be an example, we will not sleep until all of you extremist are dead"


What are you thinking? He would only do that to Trump, never to a fellow mussi.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You poor souls.. Osama has not been seen for 10 years... We kill Gadafii's Kids and all the sudden we got Osama...
This is the biggest crock of government crappp I have seen in years..


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great news but just like Aflac, they'll get a new duck.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I sure hope his virgins are all males that well hung and very horny. Rott in he'll u pos.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

100 FATHOMS said:


> This is a great day! Now, everybody better start watching their *****. All the embedded terrorist groups around the world will be jumping into action. All US interests should be on high alert.


Right, there.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

YEE HOO !!!
Bout time


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ya.....it could get ugly within the next few days


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

sixty four minutes late for the press conference. obama, where are you?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

just goes to show that blind nut can find a squirrel every-once-in-while...........


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

8seconds said:


> Nah! We'll all be singin' this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol or this


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

Let us not forget to give credit where credit is due. First, to the outstanding service men and women who got the job done. Second, to George W. for getting the ball rolling and making this possible. I really hope Obama doesn't take credit for this.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

He just did!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Flounderpounder27 said:


> Let us not forget to give credit where credit is due. First, to the outstanding service men and women who got the job done. Second, to George W. for getting the ball rolling and making this possible. I really hope Obama doesn't take credit for this.


Yeah, but guess who our next CiC is going to be?


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

He said he was killed today. So what is it?


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Wrap him in bacon & feed him to the hogs.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Obama is try to take credit ... that ****** me off


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

May he burn in Hell. With a pineapple shoved up his ***.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

tomcatt said:


> He said he was killed today. So what is it?


 teleprompter delay i guess.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

tomcatt said:


> He said he was killed today. So what is it?


Show of hands; who thinks this really happened today?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, For the first time Obama Bin Lyin did not blame it on Bush. Imagine that. LMAO


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

slopoke said:


> May he burn in Hell. With a pineapple shoved up his ***.


Obama or Osama?


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Obama's speech did mention the word "I" several times. Never the less......the world came up today. I wonder if the individual who caused the death will get the reward?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> Wrap him in bacon & feed him to the hogs.


Wish they would treat him as they did in the early 1900's but it will never happen.:hairout:


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Yeah, but guess who our next CiC is going to be?


?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

That is excellent news. It took a lot longer than I thought but proves America will hunt you forever.


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chief317 said:


>


:rotfl:


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

had two brokers on shout boxes in the WTC when the planes hit. talked to them for ten minutes til they told us they had to go to the roof and helicopters were going to pick them up. they were ready to get out because the floor was filling with smoke. as youve probably assumed, neither ever made it out. watching that on a trade floor is as surreal as the experience could be from 1200 miles away. God bless two very special individuals and i hope this brings some level of peace and happiness as they look down from heaven tonight.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

If they can fake a birth certificate, they can fake a death certificate.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Team America!*

For some reason the Team America theme song popped into my head, too, when I heard the news!   



Lat22 said:


> America. F yeah!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Bomb? or Bullets? don't matter..."all hell" will break loose now


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

I didn't know he was a vegetarian.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll believe it when I see his head seperated from his body with a knife... Like I saw a few years back on an innocent contractor working over there.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

How sweet it would have been to hear this from the guy that pulled the trigger instead of o.


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

I can almost hear the collective sigh of relief & closure from all of the people whose loved ones who were ripped away in the sweep of terror that was 9/11.


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

The guy that popped his pineapple did it with a few million fingers on that trigger in spirit.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Osama Bin Laden: Hide and Go Seek World Champion (2001-2011)


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Killed a week ago, then Big O said he was killed today?? which is it? Who is in charge now?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

V-Bottom said:


> Killed a week ago, then Big O said he was killed today?? which is it? Who is in charge now?


the teleprompter


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Oil cost just dropped $1.04.........................


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

aceshooter01 said:


> lol or this


Nice one!

But right now they are waving Flags,

Chanting USA! USA!, Singin'

"The Star Spangled Banner"

_and_

"Nah Nah Nah Nah, Nah Nah Nah Nah, Hey Hey Hey, Good Bye!

I would like to dedicate _this_ to UBL"






Burn, Baby, Burn! 
in Hell!:fireworks:fireworks


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

8seconds said:


> Nice one!
> 
> But right now they are waving Flags,
> 
> ...


Nice to see American citizens cheering vs. the radical Muslim country citizens when they kill us. I like the "fed-up" attitude! Heard many are Georgetown students. Wow, what a change of events.

Never agreed with a libatard before, I'm sure they are there asking to bring all troops home. Maybe it's time to let the factions all fight it out with each other in Afganistan. After 10 years of watching war, surely Afgan men can fight better than the Libyan men who don't know how to load a weapon.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ted Gentry said:


> Wish they would treat him as they did in the early 1900's but it will never happen.:hairout:


 Old Black Jack Pershing had a knack for dealing with muslims.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Our military told him "SILENCE, I KILL YOU". I guess he couldn't understand english. I had to throw in a quote from Achmed and Jeff Dunham. Thanks, Steven

Achmed - The Dead Terrorist:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Flounderpounder27 said:


> Let us not forget to give credit where credit is due. First, to the outstanding service men and women who got the job done. _*Second, to George W. for getting the ball rolling and making this possible. I really hope Obama doesn't take credit for this*_.


lol. that's funny.



V-Bottom said:


> Killed a week ago, then Big O said he was killed today?? which is it? *Who is in charge now*?


alexander haig.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> You poor souls.. Osama has not been seen for 10 years... We kill Gadafii's Kids and all the sudden we got Osama...
> This is the biggest crock of government crappp I have seen in years..


LOL, Obama kills Usama!

What a crock!:headknock


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Credit where credit us due. This is what I don't get. News is saying this went down a week ago and they were waiting on DNA. But presbo said "Today at my direction the united states launched a targeted operation against that compound" Seems to me they did it today. Hard to believe this was kept secret by anyone especially the pakis for a week. No one on the news seems to have caught that.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

H3ll yes! you're outta there! Game over!
I heard there was a fire fight with bin laden,Man,i would pay GOoooDD money to have front row seat to see that!

RL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Killed a week ago, then Big O said he was killed today?? which is it? Who is in charge now?


He had to wait until he could screw Donald Trump's "Celebrity Apprentice" show up and then stall until it could not continue that night...LOL He is a tactical *****/Hawaiian/American/Kenyan fo sho! As far as him taking ANY credit for it... that is BS.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks to the servicemen and women who carried out this mission! 

may this sum***** rest in hell forever!!!!


----------



## keiser (Aug 21, 2005)

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!! 4 MORE YEARS!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

USA!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

My heart goes out to the men and women of our military who gave it all trying get that POS.MAY YOU NOW TRUELLY REST IN ETERNAL PEACE!!!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

If as reported, Bin Laden was held up in a compound in Pakistan then it's easy to surmise that there were many other top Al Queida members there as well. Surely he wasn't there by himself. Since we were able to not only kill Bin Laden but capture his body as well then we must have killed all the other Al Queida members in that compound as well. So I'm guessing that we took out alot of the top hierarchy of the Al Queida network as well and it shouldn't be real easy for someone else to just step up and replace that sack of ****.


----------



## BigArt (Apr 20, 2011)

*I may have been born at night but not last night !*

I know I am new to this site but I have to reply ! I first of all dont believe anything his brother says!HA! But , if it is true why did they give a proper burial at sea ! That is BS.! They even let the muslims "WASH the body "before burial at sea !This is ridiculous !How come it wasnt to gruesome to show our AMERICANS that died in 9/11 on T.V.. But they still give this SCUM that much respect ! Its just another way to get the AMERICAN people's mind off that Birth Certificate that shows his true middle name !HUSSEIN !Honestly would anybody really vote for a guy for our GREAT U.S.A. with that middle name . Its only common sense !!!!!!!!!! GO TRUMP !!!!!!!HA!HA!:cheers:


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Way to go military!!!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Thank God for the Navy Seals, you can run but you can't hide. They'll track you unmercifully, and will get you. Nice Job Seals. Thank God the devil in disguise is dead. Hate to see anyone die, but this man was pure evil.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Navy Seals... they leave their mark...*


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

This is fantastic news!


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> You poor souls.. Osama has not been seen for 10 years... We kill Gadafii's Kids and all the sudden we got Osama...
> This is the biggest crock of government crappp I have seen in years..


jq, do you sit around all day with a tin foil hat on your head?

you are delusional in your hatred for Obama.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

crashboatbasin said:


> Obama is try to take credit ... that ****** me off


Well, it didn't happen with George W. Bush in charge.

If it would have, Cheney would have taken the credit anyway.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ibtl,,http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...we-think-that-bin-laden-death-photo-is-a-fake


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Great news and a good start.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> View attachment 380350


http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/w...aden-is-almost-certainly-a-photoshopped-fake/


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Great news! George W should be happy.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

This post is worthless without pictures!!

(j/k) I'm proud of the job our military and intelligence service do everyday. This POS has been on death row for 10 years. 

I'm glad we pulled the trigger on him and he didn't die in an air strike, the reports are that the SEAL's took his body after the killed him. offered the body to Saudi and they refused it. Awesome!

Proud day to be an infidel!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

teamgafftop1 said:


> And guess who's going to get credit for it?


And he should. Barry has done alot wrong, but one thing he's done right is get our specops presence increased in Pakistan, and increase the use of targeting jihadis with drones over Pakistan. 
We recieved actionable intelligence, Barry gave them the nod, they popped OBL.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

he is dead i belive no way have they burie him


----------



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

Are the Convenience Stores open today ?


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I am not sure if they are open ...But I bet there are alot of mad *********


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Big Boggy Wader said:


> Are the Convenience Stores open today ?


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

You want to kill the weed, you must weed out all the roots. The snake lost its head and now is the time to send the rest of them to hell with their leader Usama.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Big Boggy Wader said:


> Are the Convenience Stores open today ?


ROFLMAO!!! That's some funny chit right there! Green to ya! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

I thank GW. Good job!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

RACER said:


> I am not sure if they are open ...*But I bet there are alot of mad **********


FYI, "*********" are Hindu, predominately from India. The Hindi culture is very much different than the Semitic (Arab/Hebrew) cultures.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

The ones with red dots are the virgins.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

When the truth comes out, it will be revealed that the Seals were dispatched to recover Gilbert's hose. The killing of Bin Laden was just accidental collateral damage. Also, DNA won't be analyzed for a few days. Seals used facial features to identify Osama. Probably a double. He may still be alive.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

I am glad he died in pain and not of old age.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Now this is truely a, MISSION ACOMPLISHED moment.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone still find something wrong with this like I do, or is it just normal now? I still cant get over it....how is this our president?


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like all the obama haters are out in full force. This guy can't get a break.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

too many "I dids" and "me dids" in his speach...'stead of "US dids"


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah baby.....to all the obama haters, i love it.bush is not taking the credit for this one.
and to the ignorant 2cooler who made the comment about the red dots.that was funny.relly shows how smart you are. lol.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Privateer said:


> too many "I dids" and "me dids" in his speach...'stead of "US dids"


i think i heard one "i" in his whole speech, and that's when he said "i approved..."

you guys only hear what you want to hear, and when you don't hear what you want to hear, you make up what you wanted to hear.

you guys may not like his politics, or the way he's led the nation (and i understand that), but this seething, festering personal hatred you appear to have for the man who is the president of our nation is rather disturbing.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

tunchistheman said:


> yeah baby.....to all the obama haters, i love it.bush is not taking the credit for this one.
> and to the ignorant 2cooler who made the comment about the red dots.that was funny.*relly* shows how smart you are. lol.


how *relly* smart smart of you to pick up on that rick head...


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Actually, he said "I" ten times...but who's counting...some were appropriate given the
context.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Osama's death happened under Obama's administration, deal with it.

I dislike obama just as much, if not more than the next conservative, but this is starting to get ridiculous. This is a great victory for the United States, and the timing, economically speaking, was perfect. It just happened that the market in London was closed Friday (royal
wedding) and today (labor day), other markets like singapore, etc were
also closed today for labor day so timing I think was excellent. We see
no impact at all on the oil market as far as price goes. As mentioned timing was excellent not only because some markets are closed so people can
digest this news a bit more and not rush on it. Also it was good timing
from the standpoint that all the things happenning in the middle east
and north africa and the uprisings are not motivated by al qaida but the
opposite; muslims want democracies, want their voices to be heard and
more rights. People there are realizing that al qaida and osama were
bad news for their cause. Overall I think the strategy was good. but Osama has been little more than a figurehead for the past couple of years. The victory over the terrorists was more symbolic than anything else. The downside is that this will be the big card the dems will play in the next election, but that is 1.5 years down the road so we shall see.

Don't forget that Bush took down Saddam, and the 2008 elections still turned out the way they did. People vote based on the economy, so that's what will reign and overall, I don't think this will affect very much economically. All I can say now is that we need to be prepared to deal with the aftermath of this.

The administration it happened under doesn't have much to do with anything in the long run.. I'm just happy he got what he deserved. The Obama hating thing is just taking away from the good our military and our men just did, and is making us conservatives look like even bigger whack jobs to the rest of the world.

Celebrate it now, but I don't think this changes much.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry for the weird formatting, I copy and pasted some from an email I sent out earlier to a buddy.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Privateer said:


> how *relly* smart smart of you to pick up on that rick head...


My own personal spell checker.keep up the good work and i just may give you a pay raise.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i think i heard one "i" in his whole speech, and that's when he said "i approved..."
> 
> you guys only hear what you want to hear, and when you don't hear what you want to hear, you make up what you wanted to hear.
> 
> you guys may not like his politics, or the way he's led the nation (and i understand that), but this seething, festering personal hatred you appear to have for the man who is the president of our nation is rather disturbing.


Actually 7. heres the text file version of his statement.

Don't really care. Just glad hes dead.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/54408380/Obama-Address


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

RACER said:


> I am not sure if they are open ...But I bet there are alot of mad *********


By ********* are you referring to people who live in India? India has a muslim population of just under 14 percent. Most people in India are Hindu, haven't heard of any Hindu bombings lately.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

bradc said:


> Actually 7. heres the text file version of his statement.
> 
> Don't really care. Just glad hes dead.
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/54408380/Obama-Address


You cannot convince MC or the other Obama supporters, even with proof. And he says others hear what they want to hear!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

so, let me get this right...there is no continuity in the cooperative succession of govenrment in the US...bush=fail, and obama=win?... how' 'bout this: US wins! ala roosavelt/truman tag-teaming the threat-du-jour of their time in US history...


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

And Frankly the only people that should be getting credit for getting rid of this POS is the 40-man Navy SEALs squadron led by the CIA. 

And for the idiot that thinks this is some kind of conspiracy. All that talk does is take away from the great job these boys did, and is honestly like spitting in their face. I understand you can't stand the guy, I feel the same, but unless you have some proof to back up the bull you are spewing....****.

:flag:GOD BLESS THE USA and OUR TROOPS!!!:flag:


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> Killed a week ago, then Big O said he was killed today?? which is it? Who is in charge now?


Logically, it's pretty easy to follow the chain of events.....when did Petraeus get moved to CIA? It seems obvious doesn't it? That's a pretty good bonus for a job well done. It seemed a bit odd at the time that they were doing all of that shuffling. But now, in this context, it makes perfect sense. In other words, it's likely that he's been dead for a while.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Local folks heard and saw the copters going in yesterday and were tweeting about it live (even though they had no idea what was actually happening).

Conspiracy theorists will always exist. There's still people that think the moon landing was fake. We had birthers foaming at the mouth for quite some time. This'll be no different.

The best thing you can do with crazies is ignore them.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

JesseTX said:


> Local folks heard and saw the copters going in yesterday and were tweeting about it live (even though they had no idea what was actually happening).
> 
> Conspiracy theorists will always exist. There's still people that think the moon landing was fake. We had birthers foaming at the mouth for quite some time. This'll be no different.
> 
> The best thing you can do with crazies is ignore them.


that knocks out half the population...and 100% of the progressive(formerly known as liberals) vote...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MikeV said:


> You cannot convince MC or the other Obama supporters, even with proof. And he says others hear what they want to hear!


i'm not an obama supporter - i just don't have this gut-level hatred for the man that some of you seem to have.

as i said earlier, you'd think all of you right-wing nutjobs would just be happy that osama bin laden is dead instead of being all incensed that he was finally dispatched on obama's watch.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

we know who killed him...but why take credit for it as an individual effort 'stead of as a national endeavor? Politicizing a national tragedy or a national triumph is just plain political...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not going to bash or praise Obama, but watching it last night, it was pretty easy to notice that the guy was taking quite a bit of credit.... There were more "I"s in that speech than a TSO commercial. 

I wasn't intentionally looking for him to jump in a take credit, but I caught on pretty quick....

The correct response would have been to commend everyone involved, including the former President. But to be fair, I am sure that the elephants would have done the same exact thing.... they just would have worded it better.... haha

Im just glad the DB is dead. There will be hidden political agendas by both sides in every aspect of each day's events in this country and across the world. We all know this and should not be suprised.

As mentioned previously, the real appreciation should go to all branches of the US Armed Forces for their relentless pursuit of this monster and the sarcrifices that they and their families have all made so that we may arrive at this joyous occasion, celebrate justice at its finest and live freely in this great country known as the United States of America.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Already tired of ignorant people and puppets in the media trying to give B-rock O bizzle all the credit for this. The only part the prez played in this was signing the orders giving the OK for the mission. 

THANK YOU TO THE SEALS, CIA,RANGERS, DELTA FORCE, MARINES, AIR FORCE, NAVY, ARMY, AND FAMILIES OF THOSE WHO SERVE. for all the hard work and sacrifice over the years, and the last few months chasing down these murdering terrorists and finally catching one of the worst ones on the long list of worthless maggots.

I'd like to buy a round of beers for the Seal Team that carried out the operation! They are true heroes. 

The killing of this one terrorist is not the end of the road by a long shot and still in only a small way does this justifiy the thousands of American civilians, American military, and many others around the world that have died. There is still a big job to be done and This should show these people that if The US sets its sights on you, you will die no matter how long it takes. so run and hide Al Qaida and Taliban cowards that noise you hear is team of Navy Seals coming to end your pathetic life.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Word is, Chuck Norris was behind the entire Operation


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Bush celebrated his "victory" too soon and paid the price for it. I suppose Obama will suffer the same fate. The media acts like weve won the superbowl when in fact weve just won the 1st game of the season. Its taken us 10 years to win the first game. I wonder how long it will take us to play the entire season? There is no reason to overly celebrate the death of OBL. Make no mistake, Im glad hes gone. But you cant convince me that we are not fueling the enemies fire by gloating in a "symbolic victory" portrayed by our sell out media. Im glad the president is claiming victory because when the world finds out "soon" that the season aint over, it will hammer the last nail in his re-election coffin. LOL!!


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Many are skeptical on this thread*

Call me a skeptic, but I think this is "Wag the dog" Too many unanswered questions. Why buried at sea in 12 hrs. DNA done immediately, usually it takes at least 3 days. Where are the rest of the people that were killed??? There was a picture on MSNBC that was definitely a hoax. Don't know if they recalled that picture. If so, where are other pictures. Last week a birth certificate that is phony, today Bin Laden shot. In the mean time the dollar is falling, inflation on the rise, talk of replacing the dollar as currency for oil. No drilling in the US. Color me skeptical, I just don't trust this administration at all. My 2 cents.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

crashboatbasin said:


> Obama is try to take credit ... that ****** me off


I'm pretty sure no one who is paying attention would believe that Obama did it.

Truth be told, it's good for the USA regardless of whose watch it happens on - might even be better if it's on Obama's watch. It sends a pretty clear message that, even with a peacenik president who is in over his head, that the US does not forgive.

For those worried this gives Obama a leg up in 2012, I'm not betting on it. Voters who are most concerned about national security aren't going to suddenly vote of Obama instead of the Republican. The lefties already voted for Obama...if anything, this is likely to discourage them. The moderates/independents are going to vote based on Obamacare, the economy, inflation, etc...all of which are still lousy.

I think this is a wash for 2012.

BTW...not picking on you, Crash. I just used your post because I like your avatar! Personal friend? If so, you're a lucky, lucky man and my hat's off to you.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if the Navy is going to have to do an Environmental Impact Statement for dumping **** in the ocean.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw Bin Laden hanging with Elvis at Hermann Park this afternoon.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

wish i done it! God Bless America


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I like how Obama gets the credit for giving the ok, but it wasnt Clintons fault when he balked at the same opportunity, irony?

At the end of the day I'm just glad hes dead, and thankful our military handled the situation with minimal losses.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I believe we are being played like fools. Yeah he is dead. Give this 3 to 6 months or more as all the prior known facts come out.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Privateer said:


> we know who killed him...but why take credit for it as an individual effort 'stead of as a national endeavor? Politicizing a national tragedy or a national triumph is just plain political...


Well said Sir. The RESOLVE of the American people and the SKILLS of the Seal Team killed OBL. Obama just happened to be in the "chair" when it all went down.

While the death of OBL won't hurt Obama's 2012 bid for re-election, $7.00 gasoline and double digit un-employment will sink his chances.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

What a gyp! 
For twenty minutes last night I thought Seal Team Six had whacked the other troublesome mooslim with a simular name! Oh well...I guess it's a step in the right direction. At least the squids treated his corpse the same as any other piece of garbage tossing it overboard and going about their business.

Pecos


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm glad he was taken out by a raid instead of a drone.
Last thing this Thug saw was a Navy Seal....an American.. put one
thru his brainpan.

way to go Navy.......


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Lezz Go said:


> Well said Sir. The RESOLVE of the American people and the SKILLS of the Seal Team killed OBL. Obama just happened to be in the "chair" when it all went down.
> 
> While the death of OBL won't hurt Obama's 2012 bid for re-election, $7.00 gasoline and double digit un-employment will sink his chances.


Well said.I want to see the burial video.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Think we should blame "W" for the death of Osama Bin Laden.. 

That said, I'm really hoping Osama Bin Laden gets his 72 virgins. Also hope they are all men and don't take "NO" for an answer.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> I believe we are being played like fools. Yeah he is dead. Give this 3 to 6 months or more as all the prior known facts come out.


When is that new osama lure due to debut? I hear it attracts sharks, snapper, crab and even 40 goats. Should be a quick seller.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> I wonder if the Navy is going to have to do an Environmental Impact Statement for dumping **** in the ocean.


Now that is funny, right there!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> If they can fake a birth certificate, they can fake a death certificate.


 AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I'm sure they did its to funny all this **** comes down right after the announcement of him running again.

birth certificate
OBL's death

They are running it so for up the American peoples butts it going to knock our teeth out and every one is eating it up :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

glad he's gone doesn't matter how are when but there will be another to fill his shoes you can count on it!!!!!!!!!


----------

